# Anrufrückverfolgung



## Anonymous (9 August 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen, ob es nachweisbar ist, wer zu einer bestimmten Zeit, zum beispiel letzte Woche, bei mir angerufen hat?
Macht es dabei was aus, ob er analog, digital oder Handy hat? 
Was ist bei eingeschalteter Rufnummernunterdrückung beim Handy?
Kann ich das beantragen oder geht das nur über die Polizei?

Danke
MasterChief


----------



## Teleton (9 August 2005)

Schau mal in die §§ 100 g + h StPO.


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2005)

Die Rückwärtssuche ist zeitlich eng begrenzt und Du hast privat keine Chance, da ran zu kommen.


----------



## Reducal (9 August 2005)

MasterChief schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich das beantragen oder geht das nur über die Polizei?





			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Die Rückwärtssuche ist zeitlich eng begrenzt und Du hast privat keine Chance, da ran zu kommen.


Eng begrenzt heißt i. d. R. nur wenige Stunden ( so viel ich weiß 48 ) - bis Du bei der Polizei bist und die in die Puschen kommen, ist der Dampfer schon abgefahren.


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> MasterChief schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Falsch.
Hat aber hier nichts zu suchen...


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2005)

*gast*

oh heiko, machst ja noch mehr Werbung!!!!! herzlichen Glückwunsch... 


Signatur:


Man trifft sich immer zweimal im Leben...


----------



## Heiko (9 August 2005)

*Re: gast*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> oh heiko, machst ja noch mehr Werbung!!!!! herzlichen Glückwunsch...
> 
> 
> Signatur:
> ...


Wie meinen?


----------



## Anonymous (10 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

danke soweit für die Antworten. Die Polizei hat nun gemeint man könnte lediglich eine Fangschaltung installieren lassen ( die Kosten trage  natürlich ich). Jedoch muß man dazu Anzeige erstatten und dies geht auch nur bei schweren Straftatvermutungen, so wie es in dem §100g StPO drinsteht. Rückwärts kann man nachher nichts mehr verfolgen, habe ich mir sagen lassen?!
Mal schauen. Für weiteren Input bin ich dankbar.

MFG
MasterChief


----------

